# new to the board



## LB_Karateka (Mar 13, 2003)

greetings all.  just felt i should introduce myself.  i look forward to many good discussions.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Mar 13, 2003)

Welcome aboard, new opinions and points of view are always appreciated. I'm sure you'll enjoy the ride here...


----------



## tshadowchaser (Mar 13, 2003)

Welcome 
  We hope you enjoy MartialTalk.  Please take the time to look back at some of the older articles as well as the new ones.  If you have questions or thoughts  please post them  We enjoy hearing from everyone
tshadowchaser:asian:


----------



## rachel (Mar 13, 2003)

welcome. You'll meet lots of interesting people here and have fun too.


----------



## LB_Karateka (Mar 13, 2003)

thank you all for the warm welcome, i have actually been browsing around the forum a little before i regustered.  lots of people have lots of good things to say, i'm sure i will enjoy it here.


----------



## LB_Karateka (Mar 13, 2003)

hey cali_tkdbruin.  am i correct in assuming you go to UCLA?


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LB_Karateka _
> *hey cali_tkdbruin.  am i correct in assuming you go to UCLA? *



I'm an alum. I graduated back in the late eighties...


----------



## IsshinryuKarateGirl (Jul 18, 2003)

Welcome to the forum.  I assure you that you will learn many things and also teach people here things you know too.  Also, there are many opinion questions here too.  I am also quite new to this site also!  I welcome you and hope to see you around!
:asian: :samurai:


----------



## KatGurl (Jul 18, 2003)

Be careful.... err.... I mean welcome!


----------



## TallAdam85 (Jul 19, 2003)

LB_Karateka
 good to see new members don't froget to look at all the many parts of this site.


----------



## Sandifer (Jul 31, 2003)

Hello,

    Thought I would introduce myself also. My name is Sandifer I live in Washington state. I've trained in the Chinese and Okinawan martial arts 16+years. I look forward to good discussion. Thanks.


Sandifer


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sandifer _
> *Hello,
> 
> Thought I would introduce myself also. My name is Sandifer I live in Washington state. I've trained in the Chinese and Okinawan martial arts 16+years. I look forward to good discussion. Thanks.
> ...



Welcome to Martial Talk.

:asian:


----------



## Seig (Aug 1, 2003)

Welcome 1 and all.  Have fun, live, learn.


----------



## A.R.K. (Aug 2, 2003)

Greetings and welcome to the board  

:asian:


----------



## Shinzu (Aug 4, 2003)

welcome to the new members... im sure you won't be dissappointed here!


----------

